# Microsoft certifications welcome kits: What and when?



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

A lot of my students ask me about the Microsoft certification welcome kits specifications and when to receive what. To clarify this issue, here is a table stating all the information.








* Because most customers prefer digital logos (available for download from the MCP site), Microsoft is no longer shipping hard-copy logo sheets in welcome kits. You can request a hard-copy from Microsoft by contacting your Regional Service Center.

** To get a PDF copy of this list please refer to this link.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Also note that it takes several weeks for your welcome kit to come in the mail, so be patient. :grin:

At least the wallet card is plastic, unlike the CompTIA cards.


----------

